
Show HN: Context-based framework for Go commands - ymmt2005
https://github.com/cybozu-go/cmd
======
ymmt2005
I wrote a blog article introducing the framework:
[http://ymmt2005.hatenablog.com/entry/2016/09/03/Making_well-...](http://ymmt2005.hatenablog.com/entry/2016/09/03/Making_well-
behaved_programs_in_Go_with_cybozu-go/cmd)

